# Playing Card Holder (Plastic Canvas)



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Cards anyone? . Thanks to all who helped me get this started. These are so much fun to make.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd like to know how they are made!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I used this tutorial:

http://www.dreamalittlebigger.com/post/plastic-canvas-playing-card-helper.html



Maria L said:


> I'd like to know how they are made!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome.



Maria L said:


> Thank you!!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you. I play cards with friends at least twice a week. With small hands ( no relation to you know who, I hope) I do finf it hard to hold a large number of cards.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

i note that the first requirement is a plastic playing card holder. Never heard of such a thing, must get out more.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They would make nice gifts around the holidays.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

And a good idea for grandkids whose little hands can't hold all the cards. One question--is there any problem in getting the two pieces held together tight enough that the cards don't fall out?


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a great idea - thanks for sharing


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome. They do feel nice in your hand, multiple places you can hold on.



knitteerli said:


> Thank you. I play cards with friends at least twice a week. With small hands ( no relation to you know who, I hope) I do finf it hard to hold a large number of cards.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I also saw a tutorial where you use lids from say sour cream to make card holders.



knitteerli said:


> i note that the first requirement is a plastic playing card holder. Never heard of such a thing, must get out more.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

That is a good idea .



louisezervas said:


> They would make nice gifts around the holidays.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

No, no problem. I pulled my connecting string a little tight, but not too much. The cards really do stay put when held upright, turned over to shield them, or when held upside down. Using it as a fan only holding the bottom part made the cards fly out. Shaking it holding the bottom made them fall out too. Holding it in the middle part while fanning, shaking kept them inside. Hope this makes sense .



Lois Lane said:


> And a good idea for grandkids whose little hands can't hold all the cards. One question--is there any problem in getting the two pieces held together tight enough that the cards don't fall out?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome .



ljsb3 said:


> What a great idea - thanks for sharing


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

My grandson likes to play card games with us - but finds a full hand of hands difficult to see. His Dad found a fan type holder and he does use it - so this will be a way to make one in his favorite colors, red, blue and green like his favorite Thomas engines! Thanks for this topic and link. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

You are welcome. Those colors are going to look really nice together .



martyr said:


> My grandson likes to play card games with us - but finds a full hand of hands difficult to
> see. His Dad found a fan type holder and he does use it - so this will be a way to make one in his favorite colors, red, blue and green like his favorite Thomas engines! Thanks for this topic and link. :sm24: :sm24:


----------

